# Jesus stills the storm (Mark 4)



## Eoghan (Sep 28, 2009)

Working through Mark I felt sure there would be some postings on this (from Mathew 8, Mark 4 or Luke 8) I searched and there appears to be nothing.

What does Jesus rebuke? Luke has Him rebuking their lack of faith, Mathew has Him rebuking their timidity and lack of faith. Mark goes slightly further and emphasises their timidity (so timid) and their lack of faith.

Jesus is responding to their question thrown at Him that He did not care if they were perishing.

Was it this that He was adressing or was it their real fear of drowning? 

It is all too easy to imagine the frustration of struggling with the storm while your leader lies sleepinh on a cushion. What more natural than to lash out?

Am I right in thinking it is not faith generally that Jesus was rebuking but lack of faith in Him.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 28, 2009)

I read Luke 8, Matthew 8, and Mark 4 as having Jesus rebuke the wind. His comments to the disciples are not called rebukes, but I can see how you could take it that way.

In any event, I think the passages are a wonderful expression of how God views our lack of faith. Here they had the very Son of God sleeping peacefully in their presence, yet they were overwhelmed by the forces of nature that seemed bigger than God. Jesus was pointing out how easy it was for them to think naturalisticly, despite all the doctrine they had been taught earlier in the day.

I dare say it's something we need to contemplate every day ourselves.


----------



## Rogerant (Sep 28, 2009)

Psalm 107:23-32 They that go down to the sea in ships, that do business in great waters; These see the works of the LORD, and his wonders in the deep. For he commandeth, and raiseth the stormy wind, which lifteth up the waves thereof. They mount up to the heaven, they go down again to the depths: their soul is melted because of trouble. They reel to and fro, and stagger like a drunken man, and are at their wits' end. Then they cry unto the LORD in their trouble, and he bringeth them out of their distresses. He maketh the storm a calm, so that the waves thereof are still. Then are they glad because they be quiet; so he bringeth them unto their desired haven. Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men! Let them exalt him also in the congregation of the people, and praise him in the assembly of the elders.

The stormy see is the sign of God's holy wrath against sin. See also Mark 6:45-52 Where the disciples did not recognize Christ as being the source of the manna in the desert when he broke the bread for the feeding of the five thousand. 6:47 And when even was come, the ship was in the midst of the sea, and he alone on the land. And he saw them toiling in rowing; for the wind was contrary unto them: and about the fourth watch of the night he cometh unto them, walking upon the sea, and would have passed by them. But when they saw him walking upon the sea, they supposed it had been a spirit, and cried out: For they all saw him, and were troubled. And immediately he talked with them, and saith unto them, Be of good cheer: it is I; be not afraid. And he went up unto them into the ship; and the wind ceased: and they were sore amazed in themselves beyond measure, and wondered. *For they considered not the miracle of the loaves: for their heart was hardened.*

So here in Mark 4 we see Christ demonstrating his ability to appease God's wrath for His sheep. And although they should not have been concerned will under His care, they should have responded: *Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men!*


----------

